# URL connection Problem



## xtreme (30. Mai 2008)

Moin,

habe hier ein kleines Problem und verstehe nicht ganz warum. Vielleicht kann es mir jemand von euch erklären und mir nen Tipp geben, wie ich um das Problem herum komme.

Ich versuche eine URL Connection zu machen und hänge der URL direkt Parameter dran. Dann versuche ich die Verbindung auf zu bauen. 

In der ersten Variante funktioniert die Verbindung. In der zweiten nicht: RequestFehler 400.

Scheint also an der Länge zu liegen, aber warum? Die Browser können mittlerweile weit über 1000 Zeichen als URL ab. Ist das hier ein Java Problem?

ACHTUNG: HIER WERDEN NICHT ALLE ZEICHEN DARGESTELLT! DIE URL SOLLTE LÄNGER SEIN. CA. 126 ZEICHEN

_
http://www.test.de/index.php?UKY=75...PROGRAM_NUMBER=&M_TEST_FABRIC=&M_RESP_PERSON=
_

_
http://www.test.de/index.php?UKY=75...RIC=&M_RESP_PERSON=&M_CREATE_DATE='2005-08-15 07:39:57.0'
_


----------



## xtreme (30. Mai 2008)

Habe bereits eine Lösung gefunden. Es liegt an dem Leerzeichen im unteren String. Wie aber bitte soll ich die ÜBertragung machen, wenn ich das Leerzeichen darin brauche?


----------



## xtreme (30. Mai 2008)

Lösung gefunden: Leerzeichen durch %20 ersetzen


----------



## Gast (31. Mai 2008)

URLEncoder#encode benutzen.


----------

